# Whatcha eating?



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been cooking up a storm all day which made me curious as to what everyone else is having today.

Our dinner is gonna be meatloaf, broccoli casserole, mashed potatoes and deviled eggs.  We usually eat more veggie rich things, but I need some comfort food today so I'm staying true to my southern roots for this meal.

What are you having?


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 18, 2015)

About to cook some spaghetti bolognese for my dinner.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I come over for dinner? Because that sounds awesome. 
I put some pork in the crock pot before I left for work, so BBQ pulled pork for me tonight!


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 18, 2015)

It is Wednesday, and I hate Wednesday, but my roommate and I make it a habit to go all out for dinner just so we can have something to look forward to. So tonight we are cooking Jambalaya with garlic shrimp and andouille sausage, garden salad, soft-butter biscuits, and cocktails~~ 

I am looking forward to the cocktail to be honest because we found this out-of-stock Chardonnay grape, dragon fruit, and papaya flavored vodka and we are going to mix that with some Sprite/7-Up. I am salivating.


----------



## Boosh (Mar 18, 2015)

I had macaroni cheese and salad. It was good!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Just finished a cream puff and salt crackers


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 18, 2015)

I just finished a brownie.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 18, 2015)

A salad because I love salads....


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

A roast beef sandwich. You got me wanting salad though ^


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 18, 2015)

Spoiler: This


----------



## lulubella (Mar 18, 2015)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Spoiler: This
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87316



Yum.  I love food pics.  I'm one of those annoying peeps on fb always posting pics of my food.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Skinless boneless chicken. And some rice. It all taste so great.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 18, 2015)

I had pizza and a salad for lunch.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 18, 2015)

Gonna have instant 2 minute Tom-Yum noodles for lunch


----------



## azukitan (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm nomming on a pork bun :)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 18, 2015)

Popcorn. Maybe some Taco Bell later.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 18, 2015)

some late birthday cake for my dad's birthdayy

it has way too much frosting


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

We had chicken, mushrooms, and carrots cooked in soy sauce.  Fixed some rice with it and had some white sauce (like you get a Japanese restaurants) with it.  It was delicious!


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 18, 2015)

Graham crackers.  Annie's Bunny Grahams, honey flavor, to be exact.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2015)

instant ramen


----------



## Alice (Mar 18, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> some late birthday cake for my dad's birthdayy
> 
> it has way too much frosting



Icecream cake or riot.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Just burned my mouth with a Hot Pocket. 

So worth it.


----------



## Improv (Mar 18, 2015)

well i had grilled cheese for dinner because i noticed it was 8pm and i hadn't eaten & i didn't want to make anything big


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Breakfast time!

I'm not much of a breakfast eater so just coffee with cashew milk for me.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 19, 2015)

Eating breakfast: coffee and a cherry danish!


----------



## BellBella (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't have food in the house anymore. I ate the last apple. Should probably go get some food.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

I exercised 2 hours ago and still haven't eaten, but I think I'll have a cheeseburger. Sure, it's only 9:55 AM, but that's what I've been craving and I haven't had a burger in a while. LOL


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I exercised 2 hours ago and still haven't eaten, but I think I'll have a cheeseburger. Sure, it's only 9:55 AM, but that's what I've been craving and I haven't had a burger in a while. LOL



Boy, no more cheeseburgers for me then.


----------



## kassie (Mar 19, 2015)

I had ramen noodles about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

i'm eating a banana right now


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 19, 2015)

I just has 2 chocolate bars a bit ago.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

PBJ. It was okay.


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2015)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2015)

sour patch kids, but i had some baked ziti from maggiano's earlier


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Eating cereal.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized my username is ironic in this particular thread.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 20, 2015)

Peanut butter cookies. I'm stuffed, but I can't stop eating! TOT


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 20, 2015)

Bamboo rice and dried seaweed.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 20, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Bamboo rice and dried seaweed.



wow now i'm craving dried seaweed at 12 am

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean i ate a piece of bread 20 minutes ago lol


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 20, 2015)

just finished a crunchwrap and am about to hit that sriracha quesarito


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 20, 2015)

had corned beef for dinner *__*

eating some of my spicy nacho doritos now...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

some bolognese sauce with nacho crisps

dont really want spaghetti again xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

Had a REALLY early cinnamon raisin bagel with some butter and hot cocoa, so good though : )


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2015)

skittelz


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm eating cookies


----------



## matcha (Mar 20, 2015)

i just ordered vegetarian poutine ahhh


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 20, 2015)

pizza boy


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 20, 2015)

Had M&Ms for "breakfast" and hotdogs for lunch. Livin' the dream over hurr.


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

i eat nothing.


*IMORTALITY*


----------



## Aizu (Mar 20, 2015)

Tinned potatoes and baked beans because I can't be bothered with cooking = w =


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 20, 2015)

Galbi, rice, and kimchi. The perks of having a Korean roomie.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tangerines cuz I got Tangy todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 20, 2015)

Right now I am starving as there is no food in my house except bread and ketchup
but I'm surviving on the taste left in my mouth from my intense craving for chicken nuggets (not from Mickey D's) with mac n' cheese.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 20, 2015)

I have some celery in front of me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Chicken salad sandwich from a really good sandwich shop in town. It's addictive


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 20, 2015)

Honey Mustard Kind Bar (sounds disgusting, but it's actually really good).


----------



## Locket (Mar 20, 2015)

Beef jerky <3


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 20, 2015)

A bagel with hummus and tofurky slices.  I just went on a torturous run so I need some carbs and protein gah.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Mar 20, 2015)

A chicken fajita taco salad I had for lunch about 6hrs ago. They jipped me on the white/yellow cheese and they gave me like the smallest salad bowl they had made from a tortilla but w/e it still tastes delicious


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 20, 2015)

Ground beef with saut?ed green and red peppers over a bed of white rice and salad


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 20, 2015)

I just finished eating one of my favorite things to eat, Ramen. It's just the instant noodles, but I make it a little differently. First I put water in my pan and begin to boil it, then I cut some fresh green onions and throw it in there, I usually also chop garlic and put it in there, but today I used garlic powder. I then wait for the water to boil to put my noodles in and then before I turn off the burner, I beat an egg and throw it in to cook for about 30 seconds then I have what I like to call Ramen-Egg Drop Soup.


----------



## Improv (Mar 20, 2015)

I had hamburger steak, fried apples, and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## oreo (Mar 20, 2015)

a spicy chicken burger


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rita's Water Ice


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2015)

Chicken from Raising Cane's


----------



## Bowie (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone who knew me well would laugh if they seen me digging through this thread.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 20, 2015)

has anyone tried macaroni w/ alfredo sauce? its weird not eating alfredo with linguini pasta lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i ran out of linguini :c


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 20, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> has anyone tried macaroni w/ alfredo sauce? its weird not eating alfredo with linguini pasta lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i ran out of linguini :c



I have and once your brain gets over the fact that it's not linguini, it's really not that bad. Personally, I would make the sauce a lot thicker because it can turn to soup very quickly haha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

Just finished a freaking delicious nesquick strawberry milk and some vegetable croquettes mmmmmmm<3


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 21, 2015)

carrot cake and breaded raviolis
what even is my life rn


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

I need food


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 21, 2015)

Reese's Sticks.


----------



## matcha (Mar 21, 2015)

some dark chocolate


----------



## Moddie (Mar 21, 2015)

I just had a pizza from Pizza hut, it was a meaty one. Frankly it wasn't very nice. There wasn't much taste to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

cheese balls. it's like cheese puffs but with a spicy taco taste to them


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm not eating now, but I will be eatting 2 lindor chocolate bars (the best choclate bar) and a rotiesry chicken soon!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 22, 2015)

Krispy Kreme glazed sour cream doughnut with coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Finished a mini pizza and eating some candy, I shouldn't but I feel meh, yesterday was boring.


----------



## Coach (Mar 23, 2015)

A Chocolate and Marshmallow Squares bar <3


----------



## mynooka (Mar 23, 2015)

A honey bun and Diet Mountain Dew.  Don't judge me


----------



## matcha (Mar 23, 2015)

i had a grilled cheese with mac and cheese and bacon filling, and some kombucha.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 23, 2015)

sriracha quesarito. all day. everyday.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 23, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> sriracha quesarito. all day. everyday.



Oh my god that sounds amazing.

Had gyoza for dinner earlier. ^^ I am drinking delicious white hot chocolate now.

While writing this, I *****ed, spilled scalding hot liquid all over myself, and chipped my tooth on the mug. RIP.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

Popcorn chicken from work.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 24, 2015)

last thing I ate was Double Double from In & Out


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

finished some sushi

and this green tea soda tasted like this weird water ugh


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vega chocolate protein smoothie


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> finished some sushi
> 
> and this green tea soda tasted like this weird water ugh



Hope the sushi was good, though!

I'm eating a croissant with green tea.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 24, 2015)

coffee and breakfast burrito ^_^


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

Cherry poptart. I'll make some proper food later on.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Just coffee with cashew milk again.  I'm a boring breakfast person, but my dinners make up for it.


----------



## BellBella (Mar 24, 2015)

*Would this answer your question?




*​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Hope the sushi was good, though!
> 
> I'm eating a croissant with green tea.



yeah it was good, and i just wanted to try that drink soda thing just cause. blech though XD


----------



## himeki (Mar 24, 2015)

BellBella said:


> *Would this answer your question?
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Is that an edit of a scene from Game of Thrones?

I'm eating takeaway!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Not technically food, but I'm having some fresh carrot, kale and green apple juice with a little ginger root.  Gotta make up for all that wine and beer I consumed over the weekend....ugh.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 24, 2015)

Chicken casserole made from scratch by moi :3 Gotta build up my recipe repertoire!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 24, 2015)

Red curry with Rice nom


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Banana, cereal for breakfast


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 24, 2015)

Chicken, pasta, and broccoli for dinner.


----------



## EpicLazer (Mar 24, 2015)

Air.




That was a joke thanks for coming


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Homemade bacon cheeseburgers with ginger beer.....hmm....maybe oatmeal porter on second thought.


----------



## oreo (Mar 25, 2015)

pho beef noodles mmmmm


----------



## GumCat (Mar 25, 2015)

Gonna have a pork gyro tonight with homemade tzatziki sauce! Will definitely leave me with garlic breath but be delicious and very worth it!


----------



## Joy (Mar 25, 2015)

Skittles :3


----------



## kassie (Mar 25, 2015)

I had chicken fries from Burger King. <3


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

spaghetti


----------



## tokkio (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not eating anything, but I'm drinking something I call ~homemade starbucks~ lmao which is basically milo with coffee + cinnamon powder


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

finished off some cereals with milk too lazy to make proper food atm


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cereal and a banana. Gotta love Crispix


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 26, 2015)

Honey Bunches of Oats Vanilla Whole Grain.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

Homemade chocolate/vanilla milkshake.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

tea and two smaller sandwiches with butter. i was kinda hungry and tea makes me relaxed


----------



## tajimiha (Mar 26, 2015)

I just finished two cinnamon buns


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sour patch kids! Yum yum.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 26, 2015)

I had some of those Eggo waffle things earlier. The package is ridiculous - it says you get "10 packs of 4 waffles" (meaning 40 waffles??? lmao) but it's just normal-sized toaster waffles split into smaller waffle shapes. Why even put that on the package? Who you think you foolin' Eggo >:T


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Soft boiled eggs with butter.


----------



## chronic (Mar 27, 2015)

I just finished cooking my garbage. This time I prepared it with basmati rice and pine nut hum us. It smells amazing too!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 27, 2015)

I did end up making actual "food"-food. Tortellini and broccoli. Delicious.

But this morning's breakfast was the last of those eggos.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

chicken kabob and rice. the sauce/glaze they have on the kabob is deeeeeeelish


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 27, 2015)

just finished my ice lolly XD


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 27, 2015)

just had hashbrowns at 3pm. lol


----------



## Karminny (Mar 27, 2015)

Im eating Somoas atm


----------



## Omaru (Mar 27, 2015)

Starbucks frappuccino. I'll just throw it up anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

some whiskey.. and salt & vinegar crisps


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> some whiskey.. and salt & vinegar crisps



Marry me <3






Cheesy Cheeto Poofy things. The cheesy powder is getting all over my vinyl but I DONT CARE.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just drinking water.  But for dinner and I have ravioli and green beans planned.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm working on some homemade chicken soup for dinner.  It smells so good!  Yum.


----------



## Sashataras (Mar 27, 2015)

cinnamon rolls!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Marry me <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



always fam <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Breakfast! Strawberries and cereal c:


----------



## Improv (Mar 27, 2015)

Homemade chocolate & peanut butter egg.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 27, 2015)

Had spaghetti carbonara recently, one of my favourites. <3


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Chicken and rice soup. Aww yiss. I'm still ravenous though.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 29, 2015)

Spicy tuna sushi<3


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> Spicy tuna sushi<3


That's my favorite kind of sushi, I also like salmon and the fish egg ones.

I just ate 3 over easy eggs with 2 pieces of toast,carrot sticks, a glass of iced tap water, and a peanut butter easter egg.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Vegetarian Asian noodles


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 29, 2015)

orange chicken & jasmine rice


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 29, 2015)

MOS Burger! My love.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 29, 2015)

Greek Potatoes... YUM owo


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

jolly ranchers. a lot. too many? not enough?


----------



## oreo (Mar 29, 2015)

salmon nigiri and grape tomato


----------



## alesha (Mar 30, 2015)

Pasta salad!
Right now I'm having rolos and walker crisps


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 30, 2015)

Macaroni and cheese.

Later I'm gonna make myself some roasted Mediterranean vegetables with couscous.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

Finished my bacon crisps </3 might get some salt & vinegar


----------



## Shax (Mar 30, 2015)

We're having fish for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 30, 2015)

My 3ds stylus


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Mochi 0u0


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Raw milk from a local farm in my coffee today - SO GOOD!


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

frozen mice


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

sunflowerseeds​


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 1, 2015)

Spicy Italian from Subway. 8)


----------



## supercat (Apr 1, 2015)

half a glazed doughnut from krispy kreme earlier


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Baked chicken with mashed potatoes, gravy, peas and carrots.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

I just finished a hot dog and fries.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Crazy sours skittles. </3

In a while mini pizza and a mountain dew. unhealthy af but.. ugh it's easter so why the heck not


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

well im getting ready to make mac n cheese or veggi spicy chicken patty not sure what one yet


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

I have some homemade beef stew going today.  It smells yum.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

french fries and a hamburger..


----------



## Brackets (Apr 2, 2015)

i just ate a whole sharing platter by myself #noregrets


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Spaghetti and Meatballs from my favorite Italian place, Slice.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

My feelings.


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Ah for lunch I had a turkey sandwich with lettuce, tomato, avocado and a little bit of bacon, but for dinner we just ordered a pizza from this little mom and pop shop who has like the best cheese and the best crust around! I love little mom and pop shop pizza joints!


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 4, 2015)

Blueberry-lemon granola with milk. Breakfast!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

some yucky marshmallow candies. the pink ones are a-ok but the other taste like rat pee


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

MMm, rat pee candy...

I am eating my own stomach lining which is super cool. My stomach is kind of mad about it though. That's what I get for working so much that I forget to go shopping for several weeks in a row... I should PROBABLY buy some real food, but you know...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

yeah lol this brand tasted like crap.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 4, 2015)

Eating pistachio's (you know, the nut). I love those.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 4, 2015)

Tiny little cookies! They're pretty cute. The mini chips-ahoy things.



ThomasNLD said:


> Eating pistachio's (you know, the nut). I love those.



Jealous. Pistachios are the bomb. I hate that they're so much more expensive shelled though, because manually popping them out hurts my fingers after a while...


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 4, 2015)

dill pickle popcorn! Not sure if I like it tho


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 4, 2015)

Chicago pizza with oatmeal porter.  Heaven.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 6, 2015)

A hershey kiss from my daughter's Easter basket.  Shhh....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

some better marshmallow candy, at least these dont taste rat pee


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 6, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Jealous. Pistachios are the bomb. I hate that they're so much more expensive shelled though, because manually popping them out hurts my fingers after a while...



Yeah I agree, some are only open a real tiny bit and it gets bad for your nails. Also if they are oily your entire hands go slippy, which is annoying when you are on the tablet or something.


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Sno Caps.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Some lamb leftovers soon enough. Is hungrier than I thought aye.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 8, 2015)

Chocolate mint sticks. Yes, they are indeed as delicious as they sound. I went on a candyrun, because I want to play poker tonight and I can`t do that without a crapload of snacks to eat.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 8, 2015)

I was eating a peanut butter cookie


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 8, 2015)

im eating my thumbnail atm


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

Salt popcorn with butter


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 8, 2015)

*MiniEggs* that I got during easter, yum!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

An entire plate of sausage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When did Tots get banned?
UGH WHY
come back soon bb


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 8, 2015)

Just made a chicken and bacon pasta bake. Tastes delicious.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2015)

some elderflower squash... or rather drinking it lol


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 8, 2015)

Orange juice and nachos. Dat it


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 8, 2015)

Easter bunny


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 9, 2015)

well i was eating cool ranch doritos and drinking chocolate milk


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

Green jello!


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

An ice cream sandwich.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 9, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> Green jello!



that sounds really good right now


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Potato chips...can't sleep.  Might as well go ahead and make the coffee.  Yum....coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

yoghurt and coffee. breakfast i should eat my lunch though because the place smells of fried chicken


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2015)

golden syrup porridge


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 9, 2015)

Peanut M&Ms! I've been living off of chocolate these past few days.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 9, 2015)

meringues: so nice but so messy ;-;


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm eating Goldfish crackers in class. Ran out of time for breakfast because I woke up late. Whoops. ;__;


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

whipped cream mixed with matcha tea.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

fried chicken with rice and this heavenly sweet chili with garlic sauce


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

Reeces peanutbutter cups ^_^


----------



## acdude (Apr 10, 2015)

pizzia


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Nothing right now, but coffee and yoghurt for breakfast x3


----------



## Nickole (Apr 10, 2015)

Sausage egg and cheese biscuit!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

finished a mini pizza, gonna have some wine and crisps me thinks


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Homemade egg custard since I'm the only one in the house who likes it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Homemade egg custard since I'm the only one in the house who likes it.



I know the feels. My mom gets crazy at me if I buy crisps she doesn't like or bacon snacks lol


----------



## hzl (Apr 10, 2015)

just had thai chili noodles with veg


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm eating Cajan trail mix and a bit of ramen.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 10, 2015)

Had cookies and cocoa pebbles this morning because I get carsick if I go out on an empty stomach, so I was just trying to shove whatever into my mouth in order to avoid that before hitting the pharmacy. Now that I have time for an actual meal I'm thinking tuna sammich + ramen.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 10, 2015)

I am not sure right now.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 11, 2015)

Going to the farmer's market to get myself a flour-less chocolate cake as a late birthday cake for myself.  This lady makes the best sourdough.  I'm hella excited.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

I have been on the biggest chocolate binge, it's the worst. My mom brought me home a giant 1lb candy bar, I just bought a bunch of on sale Lindt bunnies, just made grasshopper bars, and then customers keep bringing me chocolate. I am going to go into a chocolate induce coma soon. Munching on some of the salted caramel chocolate bar one of the customers bought for me...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

chili stew.. some veggie stew my mom makes now and then.. it's good i hope i dont get hot poop tonight


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> chili stew.. some veggie stew my mom makes now and then.. it's good i hope i dont get hot poop tonight



Nashville is famous for HOT, HOT, HOT fried chicken.  I know all about the hot poop.    So worth it though.

I'm having beef jerky.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yeah i didnt get it though XD

finished a crapton of popcorn havent had in ages so felt gooooodd


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

Peeps and pocky 0u0 I honestly despise anything salty ;;


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

ugh i wish my mom was white
normally i have rice


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 14, 2015)

banana with chocolate almond spread :O


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

lasagna. for the 5th time in one week.
i love lasagna...


----------



## tumut (Apr 14, 2015)

mini almond joys


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

apples, as usual


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

For dinner, I had stuffed mushrooms, a bowl of cereal, an apple, and some easter chocolate :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

^sounds yum dude.

also coffee and yoghurt, having my breakfast ^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

the cord of my headhones


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 14, 2015)

Just my usual old coffee with cream.  I should remember to post at dinner when my meals are more exciting.  Last night I made a yummy onion, rice and cheese dish with turkey, mashed potatoes and green beans.  Leftovers tonight!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

^sounds yum imo

also.. miso soup and yakiniku :3


----------



## tumut (Apr 14, 2015)

chocolate


----------



## Locket (Apr 14, 2015)

A cough drop. Gladly helps my sore throat too!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

yum i want booze but i cant take it now damn painkillers. headache was still there so probs some migraine crap


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheese and crackers o -o


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm overdosing on watermelon right now, not really sure what I will have for supper. Might make pasta, unsure.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

Goldfish 

The cheese crackers, not actual fish


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)

well its "tea-time" here so im havin some toast w/cream cheese & dulce de leche yum (basically an argentine caramel spread made from condensed milk!)


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 16, 2015)

Bologna with potato chips (outta bread...you do what you gotta do).


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm drinking pink lemonade and eating bibimbap.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 16, 2015)

I just had a chicken burrito from Chipotle and it was soooooooo good!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yoghurt.  :3 on my breakfast haha. it was good though so no hard feels


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Cinnamon roll baked locally....yum.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 18, 2015)

I picked the pepperoni's off of some pizza and reheated it in the oven


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Gluten-Free Chicken


----------



## kassie (Apr 18, 2015)

I just had a really soft chocolate chip cookie. Mmm.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

I am slowly munching on my dinner I got at work, they messed up my order but in my favor, because I got more food out of it. So yay! But I can't eat the main part which is a panko crusted cod fillet with a yummy sauce on it cause I forgot a fork, but I am about to go grab one so I can eat it. I ordered it with french fries instead of the rice and veggies, but they gave me the rice and veggies and when i told them it was wrong they gave me a whole box of fries, which is double the amount they would have usually served with it. =D


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Breakfast and it's almost 12 pm. 

O well I might have lunch in town


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Thinking of having the leftover steak in the fridge.....


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

a boiled egg.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

i wish i liked egg more 

anyways some pasta once it's done


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm about to go make some coffee and a protein bar for breakfast c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Burgers with sauteed onions, peppers and mushrooms and some french fries.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 20, 2015)

sum of that life cereal B)


----------



## Temari (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm eating Dominos pizza right now ouo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

coffee and yoghurt

lol why do i always get in here on breakfast


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 21, 2015)

Just finishing up my lunch break, I had a salmon and cream cheese bagel, pot of grapes and a gingerbread man


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> coffee and yoghurt
> 
> lol why do i always get in here on breakfast



Me too, Noiru....always just coffee with cream.  

BUT tonight I'm thinking a homemade chicken soup of some sort, and I've got some fresh baked sourdough bread to go along with it.  I save my calories for dinner.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> Just finishing up my lunch break, I had a salmon and cream cheese bagel, pot of grapes and a gingerbread man



OMG....I love salmon and cream cheese on a bagel.  THAT made me hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

ben & jerry's cinnamon bun!

ugh i cant have cream in my coffee i need it black


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

breakfast bar :'( They aren't very tasty


----------



## shinkuzame (Apr 21, 2015)

Mozzarella sticks c: they were yummy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

sounds awesome dayumm im hungry


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Home made diet chocolate.
It's freaking amazing.
Get fat free/ sugar free whipcream and mix in coco and stevia and it's mucho good.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

sounds deeeelish also i ate some grated cheese


----------



## Piggles (Apr 22, 2015)

Beans and melted cheese on toast with a gingerbread green tea.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

Custard


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

Honey cheese jalapeno instant ramen noodles..


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

oh god why do i always go here

same breakfast as usual lol


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

Make ya hungry :9

I'm drinking some orange jelly juice too


----------



## Reiterei (Apr 22, 2015)

About to make some potato soup  my favorite. But most recently I had some sharp cheddar cheeseball with crackers


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Reiterei said:


> About to make some potato soup  my favorite. But most recently I had some sharp cheddar cheeseball with crackers



Yum...that cheeseball sounds so good right now.

Meh...having coffee with cream and dreaming about dinner as always.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

(cheese) ball is life

gonna munch down some chili stew not the best but cant be bothered to go out againn


----------



## smolderingskies (Apr 22, 2015)

I wish I could cook!  I hate living in a dorm, but fortunately I'll be in an apartment where I have free reign of the kitchen all summer.

For now though, probably just instant mac n cheese and some granola bars for today


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2015)

sausage wrap


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm having fiber one cereal and a homemade protein bar


----------



## piichinu (Apr 22, 2015)

chick-fil-a


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Homemade chicken soup that I slaved over....so worth it though.....yum.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 22, 2015)

Chowder, chips, and the lunch I was supposed to bring to school today.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

Peanuts


----------



## nard (Apr 22, 2015)

chicken salad

hell yeah


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 22, 2015)

Gluten free sour gummies


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

my stylus ._. nintendo servers are the worst thing after fish balls.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

A root beer slushie :3


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 23, 2015)

I am eating a salmon and cream cheese sandwich- I missed out on the only one delivered a day salmon and cream cheese bagel 
I also got a slice of Victoria sponge cake and am finishing off my sharing bag of magic stars 
I will go Sainsburys later to buy all the stuff for making my own salmon bagel.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Boiled eggs with lots of pepper and a little bit of butter (because what ISN'T better with butter?)


----------



## Boosh (Apr 23, 2015)

I've just finished eating pasta with tomato and vegetable sauce and a slice of garlic bread.


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not eating anything atm but I have this intense craving for beef tartare. Tf?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

candy.. and finished off a glass of white wine


----------



## oreo (Apr 24, 2015)

baby carrots dipped in ranch


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Still planning dinner.....probably going to be turkey burgers, asparagus, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 24, 2015)

my 4th cup of applesauce bc braces r disgusting


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

Ramen and saltines


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2015)

I just finished soda crackers with melted cheese on top. I had a little bit of Chinese noodles too but I saved the rest for dinner.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 24, 2015)

Porkchops, corn, and zucchini.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm actually having breakfast today.  Cinnamon roll with my coffee.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

I just ate a really giant chocolate muffin, which was probably the worst thing i could eat on an empty stomach after not having eaten since..... like 20 hours ago...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

bacon crisps.. is life.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 26, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

Gum


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Apr 26, 2015)

Lunch


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

A leftover egg roll.  I went out just to get crab rangoons and egg rolls last night.  Usually my cravings aren't enough to make me run out right that sec (unless I'm pregnant...in which case I'll be a widow soon because I'm killing my husband).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

chili stew >>


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 27, 2015)

I just had a couple of Oreos and some orange juice. Last night we had the most marvelous mushroom and onion pizza, I'm so sad it's already gone ;_; Probably gonna make some soup and garlic bread for later.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

strawberries, green grapes, and club crackers!


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2015)

vegetarian lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I just had a couple of Oreos and some orange juice. Last night we had the most marvelous mushroom and onion pizza, I'm so sad it's already gone ;_; Probably gonna make some soup and garlic bread for later.



I love mushrooms and onions on pizza....yum!!

I'm having coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

bacon crisps


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 28, 2015)

Vegetable pizza! The topping has onions and peppers, it's delicious.


----------



## JennaBellionaire (Apr 28, 2015)

*is scrolling through threads*
*sees a thread right above this one with the word, "bang" in it*
*thinks for a second that this thread is called, "Whatcha Banging?"*


----------



## azukitan (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm eating tofu spring rolls with peanut sauce. Om nom nom! Much delish :9


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

popcorn

god the kitchen smells like sweaty ass omg


----------



## Boosh (Apr 28, 2015)

Macaroni cheese, peas and carrots.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 29, 2015)

Homemade soup....lots of fresh corn and veggies in it with an onion, garlic, celery and homemade chicken broth base.  It smells so good cooking!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

My thumb since it started bleeding like hell ay m8


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

A spinach salad with apple, blue cheese, and pecan pralines. May whip up some naan with a few herbs on top.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Soft boiled eggs with butter and salt.....need to make more coffee....sigh.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Apr 30, 2015)

Bacon & egg on a bagel for breakfast and green tea with honey for breakfast. Lunch was an iced french vanilla coffee with almond milk & sugar.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

Beans ouob


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 30, 2015)

Yogurt and raspberries :3


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Husband is picking up pizza and beer for dinner....can't wait.....and that's 4 hours away.


----------



## realfolkblues (May 1, 2015)

Eating a turkey club pinini and chips for lunch.


----------



## Feloreena (May 1, 2015)

Strawberry cheesecake ice cream. A treat for the start of the weekend.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Leftover chicken wings with cauliflower puree.  Thinking burgers from our favorite Turkish restaurant for dinner (oddly, they make the BEST burgers).


----------



## matcha (May 2, 2015)

i had two rice cakes and a cup of almond milk


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Cheddar cheese crisps. They smell so bad but are kinda yum, but they make you thirsty pretty fast.


----------



## supercat (May 3, 2015)

salted popcorn, i go crazy on that stuff


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

One of those Smartie-lollipop things


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

sandwich with cucumber and mayo, smoothie and just finished my coffee


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sandwich with cucumber and mayo, smoothie and just finished my coffee



At least it isn't anything SPICY!

I'm eating some Rice Cracker Mix, it's too yummy, and I will eat the entire bag.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yeah i had no hot poop today. i want to eat all the sandwiches lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Fried eggs and Hot Cheetos...
I'm healthy


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Cold pizza with coffee....meh.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 4, 2015)

PB&J sammich for the win


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

I just ate a brownie as an appetizer for a salad...


----------



## inkling (May 4, 2015)

I just ate some left over pasta for breakfast with a chopped up raw tomato, olive oil and fresh Parmesan.  I need to go grocery shopping  later and figure whats for dinner tonight.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 4, 2015)

cereal


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

a vegetarian pizza recently hopefully some popcorn soon


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Just finished a plain chocolate Magnum


(it's an ice cream not the condom u f**ks)


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> Just finished a plain chocolate Magnum
> 
> 
> (it's an ice cream not the condom u f**ks)



there are condoms named that? uh wtf

magnum ice creams are yum tho


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> there are condoms named that? uh wtf
> 
> magnum ice creams are yum tho



just for you im gonna take a pail of holy water and *thrust* it at my screen now


gonna make chocolate strawberries in a minute 2muchchoc4me


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2015)

Ham, cheese, and bacon sliced wraps.
Can't remember for the life of me what they're actually called.

And about to eat a banana.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> there are condoms named that? uh wtf
> 
> magnum ice creams are yum tho



Lol yeah, and I think the condoms came first? xD not sure.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

"came first"
nO

- - - Post Merge - - -

quote from their site "Discover Magnum Chocolate Pleasure."

??? mixed messages they might be the same compoany

- - - Post Merge - - -

THEIR SLOGAN IS FOR PLEASURE SEEKERS THIS IS NOT A COINCIDENCE


on a side note chocolate strawberries on point


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> "came first"
> nO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



GAH woops xD


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

Grilled chicken turkey bacon sandwich w/ avocado 

Except they forgot the avocado. I want a refund


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Grilled chicken turkey bacon sandwich w/ avocado
> 
> Except they forgot the avocado. I want a refund



Sue them, avocado is life.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

w/ invisible avocado. it's a new thing don't hate it appreciate it


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> w/ invisible avocado. it's a new thing don't hate it appreciate it



wELL I DONT TASTE IT D;

ur right, i'll sue them in an hour I just need to finish this sandwich


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

you should sue them for





vita coco <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

popcorn and water bruh


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> you should sue them for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saved xD


----------



## Karminny (May 4, 2015)

Cheesestick
Blackberries
Strawberries


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

my nails.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Cooking burgers with mashed potatoes....maybe some carrots and broccoli too...depends on how ambitious I'm feeling.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

nachos from Red Burrito


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 4, 2015)

food from panda express lol


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2015)

Weet-bix cereal (having breakfast)


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Weet-bix? Huh, we call it Weetabix xD

It's really nice, especially with milk and sugar.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

about to devour some nice homemade sisig aw yea
it's a filipino dish and its leftovers but yolo its still food


----------



## Pharaoh (May 4, 2015)

I'd like to eat some Jimmy John's since I only had some broccoli earlier. And coffee. I'm running on caffeine and veggie power. I'm like one of those hybrid cars or something.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> Weet-bix? Huh, we call it Weetabix xD
> 
> It's really nice, especially with milk and sugar.



Ah they are very similar I think but with different shape XD
I used to have mine with sugar too.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

Oatmeal. too lazy to get some real lunch and i need to save lol


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

My favorite thing, bagel with cream cheese


----------



## supercat (May 5, 2015)

Some shortbread earlier


----------



## Pharaoh (May 5, 2015)

Soon to be a delicious piece of chicken and a glorious baked potato.


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

Celery


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

just finished some tea


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

mcdonalds


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 8, 2015)

Coffee with cream.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

cheese tortilla crisps. is deeeelish but smells like old underwear lol


----------



## hemming1996 (May 8, 2015)

Rice cakes spread with almond butter


----------



## noctos (May 8, 2015)

Pizza <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 8, 2015)

THIS


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

I've been eating like, ten pounds of mochi a day. Not literally, but like, a lot of mochi. I am pretty sure that's why I am currently sick, my tummy doesn't know what to do with all the glutenous rice mixture in it, and bean paste, and sesame seeds, and fruit filling... oh god! Now I want more!


----------



## sizzles (May 9, 2015)

Ate a bacon sandwich for breakfast! ^v^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

bread, as usual


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

chewing gum xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banana.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

Konpeito. Because I am a soot sprite.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banana.



oh god i need to stop makin sex stuff out of everything people write lmango


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> oh god i need to stop makin sex stuff out of everything people write lmango



I knew you would come turt woman.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

always

but it's kinda given if someone writes banana though


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

You're the only one with that mind Noi Noi.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

chicken strips

finally I am eating something I haven't ate all this week cause my stomach was like no f-ck that eating is for losers
and plus if I eat when my stomach gets like that I get sick :'3


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You're the only one with that mind Noi Noi.



right i know XD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> right i know XD


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

Fresh vegetable juice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

i had some chicken with salad and garlic sauce (even though the sauce tasted yuck)

and just now i nabbed a chocolate truffle.. deeeelish.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Some weird pretzel shell things with cinnamon sugar? Trying to eat something bready to make my tum god happy, to no avail..


----------



## Sarah White (May 18, 2015)

Lamb chops ;D


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

Sour patch kids.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

vegetarian pizza and red wine


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 18, 2015)

Toast with Nutella.


----------



## Trickilicky (May 18, 2015)

I'm eating 'teeth and lips' cherry flavour gummies. They're weird candies, but moreish.


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Homemade peanut pad thai. My favorite dish!


----------



## Pearls (May 18, 2015)

I'm eating a nutella sandwich


----------



## Beardo (May 18, 2015)

Celery, broccoli, and guacamole


----------



## infinikitten (May 18, 2015)

Drinking strawberry red iced tea, finished a salami sammich about an hour ago though.


----------



## peachy13 (May 18, 2015)

I just ate really good cauliflower with soy sauce, lime juice, scallions, and some other stuff! It was so good


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

a couple of hot dogs. gonna go to the mall soon and i dont wanna be hungry there m8


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 20, 2015)

Chicken soup from scratch and a salad with some red wine cause I am stressssed!


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

raspberry yoghurt and i just had some coffee

breakfast i hate eating but i need something more then coffee lol


----------



## Terri (May 21, 2015)

Tonight's dinner will be chicken enchiladas, shepherds pie, homemade pizza, spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

^ yum

also chili stew in a few need something for lunch if im going.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 21, 2015)

Hoping to order Pad Thai for dinner.  God, I'm hungry!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 21, 2015)

I'm eating a bowl of cottage cheese.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 21, 2015)

I literally just a minute ago finished breaded chicken and crinkled fries from the oven >U> Omnomnom <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

breakfast as usual..yoghurt and coffee.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

has two cheeseburgers and a coca-cola at McD in town.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Some crackas. The good sandwich crackers that have a cheese and chive filling. So frackin yummy.


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

eating the flesh of my enemies of course
tastes even better with some ranch


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

^it does

anyways breakfast. why do i always post when i have breakfast here lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I got cracker stuck in my tooth, so I'm still tonguing at it. Mmm, chives.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Legit just went and bought some candy from the breakroom, but the combo of reeses pieces and japanese soda flavor is not a good one. I wish we had japanese soda here, its such a yummy flavor. I'm not talking about "cola" flavor, japanese "soda flavor" is hard to explain, but try it and you're hooked.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Legit just went and bought some candy from the breakroom, but the combo of reeses pieces and japanese soda flavor is not a good one. I wish we had japanese soda here, its such a yummy flavor. I'm not talking about "cola" flavor, japanese "soda flavor" is hard to explain, but try it and you're hooked.


as long it's not that green tea soda we have here, any day broturt

anyways bought some candy and mini pizzas bcos legit


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> as long it's not that green tea soda we have here, any day broturt
> 
> anyways bought some candy and mini pizzas bcos legit



y'know what i haven't had in forever? pizza bagels! that sounds so good rn omfg. Can't wait to get home and have some breakfast burritos with my turtgod


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

not a fan of bagel bread tbh

i want burritos jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

just come live here broturt, turt parties every night


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

and turt races

ya i shud do dat


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

then you could be my pen-pal, but i'd save on stamps cuz i'd just like put it under your door


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

that be awesome turtbro


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 23, 2015)

Carrots & Cucumbers because they're supposed to be good for you or something.


----------



## Trickilicky (May 24, 2015)

Apricot wheats, my fave. I love me some breakfast cereal!!!!! <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Eating a chocolate sundae pop-tart. It's so yummy, but soooo sweet.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

custard ... no pie though o well


----------



## abby534534 (May 24, 2015)

Just drinking some nice ice cold water right now.

It's refreshing, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

chewing gum lol i kinda needed it


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

Coffee with cashew milk....dreaming about dinner.


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

A chocolate chip cookie because that's all I can afford


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

sunflower seeds x)


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Some random ice cream with strawberries.

I could kill for some B&J Cherry Garcia now though


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 26, 2015)

For lunch I had tomato slices, cucumber, and cottage cheese. Then I shoved two hand fulls of m&m's in my mouth.I didn't want my lunch to be TOO healthy.lol.


----------



## Cam1 (May 26, 2015)

Cheeto puffs lol. But I had Italian sausage Tortellini for dinner


----------



## Zandy (May 27, 2015)

This morning I made some breakfast potatoes with smoked paprika, garlic, and onion.  They were really good!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Had a mini pizza cause im broke af lol


----------



## Ngan (May 27, 2015)

I had some tacos and now some chips. Ah the "healthy" life. lmao


----------



## jaxdog (May 27, 2015)

I'm not eating it now, but I was yesterday

Chicken Pho


----------



## oreo (May 27, 2015)

curry with rice


----------



## Improv (May 27, 2015)

barbecued chicken & salad!!


----------



## Ramza (May 27, 2015)

Thai style chicken and rice soup

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know what? What I just said sounds really fkin stupid. It was more like curry. It was literally curry.
The white corporate soup company lied and made me look like a fool.
I ate chicken curry with rice.


----------



## Nay (May 27, 2015)

34423 said:


> Thai style chicken and rice soup
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



curry is tasty

-

I'm having tortillas with cheese and like.. bacon crumbs on them


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

mozzarella sticks and marinara sauce (obviously) with pink lemonade! texted my friend about these and she responded with threats about blocking my number and never talking to me again


----------



## iFallOutBoy (May 27, 2015)

Just ate doritos


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

salmon with a crapton of mayo too lazy to make salad and potatoes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 1, 2015)

About to have some quinoa salad.  I made a whole big batch of it yesterday so I would be forced to eat something healthier for lunch.  It's yummy too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Candy. Before that I has asparagus soup and garlic bread for dinner.. deeeelish


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (Jun 1, 2015)

bbbq chips bc i am a health god


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 1, 2015)

About to go get started making bacon gruyere cheeseburgers.....can't decide if I want potato salad or french fries though.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2015)

swedish fish


----------



## ams (Jun 1, 2015)

I had curry for dinner and now I'm eating tums 

My god I'm getting old...


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

Pad Thai ; q ; ! For lunch I made vegetable fried rice though x 3 x


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 2, 2015)

Guacamole with tortilla chips.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Guacamole with tortilla chips.



giiiiivivveee meeeee

well sourcream & onion crisps.. finished a smasll bag i want moar meow


----------



## Zingy (Jun 2, 2015)

Possibly oriental food in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Ngan (Jun 2, 2015)

:^) Rice with soy sauce and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 2, 2015)

Hella hot fried chicken from my favorite Nashville hot chicken shack with fries (of course).  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

rice and bolognese sauce

it's actually really good together


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 3, 2015)

Waffles with chocolate chips :]


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 4, 2015)

caesar salad with extra cheese and a vinnie del rocco from planet smoothie, soo good


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm planning on eating nothing but lots of water and green tea for the rest of the day.


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 5, 2015)

I had Pizza Hut today... not basic at all    totally not


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 5, 2015)

Honey mustard baked chicken with quinoa salad.


----------

